# Minikin Kodama V2 - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

The Kodama V2 by Asmodus is now in stock 







Check the rest out here:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-kodama-v2-minikin-by-asmodus

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Gizmo

Holy **** Those look insane.. Nicely done the sirs.


----------



## SAVapeGear

But they are flying.

Number 1 and 9 is the same mod.

And 14 and 15 and 19 is also the same

And 13 and 18

Please double check images. @Sir Vape @BigGuy


----------



## SAVapeGear

Or is it my browser


----------



## daniel craig

SAVapeGear said:


> Or is it my browser


I've seen the same. I would assume they are 2 that look visually similar at different angles. I'm not sure though. These mods do look stunning though


----------



## Sir Vape

SAVapeGear said:


> But they are flying.
> 
> Number 1 and 9 is the same mod.
> 
> And 14 and 15 and 19 is also the same
> 
> And 13 and 18
> 
> Please double check images. @Sir Vape @BigGuy




Been sorted. Had issues with the system yesterday.


----------



## Cruzz_33

@Sir Vape adding some FOMO to the forum. 

These look awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

